# Resize-Problem: How can I resize an Embeddable Music-Player with Script.



## DeviantART (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for your forum. If you have enough patience, please tell me what attributes (like "div" codes) would I need to add to the following embeddable music-player code, in order to make the size of the player 165px by 24px?


```
<div id='F3B514E07739'></div><script src='http://player.play.it/PodcastPlayer/Embed.js' type='text/javascript'></script><script type='text/javascript'>player.render('fileUrl=http://cbsmp3oftheday.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/usmileambient.mp3&name=J. Biebz - U Smile 800% Slower&artist=Shamantis&stationID=54&configFile=config.xml&buttonColor=0x4d4d4d&buttonOverColor=0x999999&backgroundColor=0xFFFFFF&guid=F3B514E07739');</script>
```


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You can try assigning CSS style rules to the'F3B514E07739' element to control the size of the DIV that contains the player.

I would first enable a border so you can see exactly how that DIV is laying out:


```
#F3B514E07739 {
  border: 1px solid red;
}
```
If you post a link to your page, we can probably better assist you. 

Peace...


----------



## DeviantART (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, TomDKat. Here's the link to the website, which features a media-player (on the right side), which I need to resize. It's too long.

165px by 24px is the exact size I need it to be.

Is this anything close to the code that you wanted me to try?:

```
<div #F3B514E07739 {border: 1px solid red;}</div><script src='http://player.play.it/PodcastPlayer/Embed.js' type='text/javascript'></script><script type='text/javascript'>player.render('fileUrl=http://cbsmp3oftheday.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/usmileambient.mp3&name=J. Biebz - U Smile 800% Slower&artist=Shamantis&stationID=54&configFile=config.xml&buttonColor=0x4d4d4d&buttonOverColor=0x999999&backgroundColor=0xFFFFFF&guid=F3B514E07739');</script>
```


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You need to put that code in a different place, like this:

```
</script>
[b][color=red]
<style type="text/css">
#F3B514E07739 {border: 1px solid red;}
</style>
[/color][/b]
</head><body background="http://i44.tinypic.com/flj9jp.jpg" bgcolor="#f5d5fa" text="#525252" link="#262626" vlink="#942626">
```
Then, your HTML changes to this:

```
<div [b][color=red]id="F3B514E07739">[/color][/b]</div><script src='http://player.play.it/PodcastPlayer/Embed.js' type='text/javascript'></script><script type='text/javascript'>player.render('fileUrl=http://cbsmp3oftheday.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/usmileambient.mp3&name=J. Biebz - U Smile 800% Slower&artist=Shamantis&stationID=54&configFile=config.xml&buttonColor=0x4d4d4d&buttonOverColor=0x999999&backgroundColor=0xFFFFFF&guid=F3B514E07739');</script>
```
Doing that should result in the player having a red border around it. If that works, then you can add "height" and "width" properties to the #F3B514E07739 CSS rule in the "style" block above,

Post any questions you have. 

Peace...


----------



## DeviantART (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for helping me with this, again. That code works the way you told me it would. You can see at my forum: Link. Now I just need to know how to resize the media-player's width to 160px.

Should I add this to the last block of code you sent to me:

```
height='24' width='165'
```
 I don't know exactly where in the HTML code those attributes should be placed. I know I can change the size of that media-player though.

Most of the embed-codes I get from media-hosting websites already have the width & height codes conveniently placed between div-tags in their HTML codes.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Now, let's change our CSS style rule above:

```
<style type="text/css">
#F3B514E07739 {border: 1px solid red;}
</style>
```
to see if we can control the size of the media player.

So, try adding these properties to the above rule:

```
#F3B514E07739 {border: 1px solid red; [b][color=red]width: 165px; height: 26px;[/color][/b]}
```
Of course, change the numbers to what the actual values should be and BE SURE to leave the "px" after the number.

Post that update and we can go from there. 

Peace...


----------

